# Singer Manfc Co bottle...value?



## CJTomlinson (Mar 9, 2014)

Is this old Singer machine oil bottle of any value?  It does not have a mold seam going up through the lip, so I am under the impression that means it dates before 1900...does anyone have a more precise guesstimate of age?  And value?  Thanks! Jamie


----------



## botlguy (Mar 9, 2014)

That one is quite common even though you are correct about it's age. My wife collects Sewing Machine oil bottles and sewing related items so we do a search of eBay for such items. These are usually valued at about $10 but occasionally go for more or less.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Mar 10, 2014)

I have tried to sell this same bottle at a local antique shop for $5 but have had no luck so far.


----------



## MedBottle1 (Mar 10, 2014)

Yeah they have them here in Georgia for $6-8 but I don't collect them. I figured they were either common or there wasn't much of a collector's market.


----------

